#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Leberwerte und leichte Leberverfettung bekämpfen >

## kilfo

Hallo,  
Zuerst die nötigen Angaben: 
Geschlecht, Alter, Größe, Gewicht 
männlich, 25 Jahre Alt, 1,78 m, 80 Kg 
Ich rauche, mal mehr mal weniger. Zeitweise wochenlang gar nicht, zu Klausurphasen ein paar Zigaretten am Tag.  
ich hab folgendes Problem:  
Seit ca. 2 Monaten habe ich Bluthochdruck. Vor kurzem habe ich mich von meinem Hausarzt deswegen zum Internisten überweisen lassen. Dieser hat einen Urintest, Blutuntersuchung, Ultraschall und Belastungs EKG durchgeführt.  
Bei dem EKG kam raus, dass ich etwas Fett in der Leber habe. Dies ist allerdings noch sehr gering und unter den Grenzwerten, lt. dem Arzt. Durch Sport und nicht so fettige Ernährung sollte das wieder weg gehen. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in letzter Zeit kaum Sport gemacht habe und Fleisch mein Gemüse ist   
Naja jedenfalls kam bei dem Blutergebnis dann raus, dass der "Alkoholikerwert" wie es der Arzt nannte bei mir erhöht ist und dies auch ein Hinweis auf das Fett in der Leber ist.  
Ich trink durchaus gerne Alkohol. Dabei trink ich weder morgens, noch tagsüber. Ich trinke abends gerne mein Bierchen, manchmal auch ein paar mehr. Dabei kommts übern Durst trinken auch vor. Es ist aber nicht so, dass ich Zitteranfälle oder schlechte Laune bekomme oder nicht einschlafen kann, wenn ich keinen Alkohol trinke.  
Seit dem ich das Blutergebnis bekommen habe, hab ich auch komplett auf Alkohol verzichtet.  
Nun meine eigentlichen Fragen:  
(1) Ich habe angefangen Löwenzahnsaft zu trinken. Dieser soll wohl für die Regenerierung der Leber gut sein. Hilft das in dem Fall oder mach ich damit vielleicht noch etwas falsch?  
(2) Wie Punkt (1) nur trink ich zusätzlich einen Leber und Gallentee aus einer Drogerie  
(3) Ich weiß, kompletter Alkoholverzicht ist sicher das beste. Aber kann ich z.B. am Wochenende mal beim Grillen ein paar Bier trinken oder regeneriert sich meine Leber dann nicht?  
(4) Was kann ich noch tun, damit die Regenerierung sich beschleunigt? Ansonsten achte ich nur noch drauf, dass ich viel trinke (Wasser und Tee) und ich hab angefangen mehrmals die Woche ein bissel Fahrrad zu fahren.  
(5) Die Frage ist sicher schwer ohne Blutwerte ect. genau zu kennen, aber kann man einschätzen, wie lange meine Leber baucht um sich zu generieren, dass Fett wieder abzubauen und sich die Werte normalisieren?   
Die Fragen kamen mir leider erst nach dem Arztbesuch, da ich doch geschockt davon war und den nächsten Termin hab ich leider erst in einigen Wochen bekommen können.  
Vielen Dank.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Kilfo, 
ich möchte mal versuchen Deine Fragen zu beantworten.    

> (1) Ich habe angefangen Löwenzahnsaft zu trinken. Dieser soll wohl für die Regenerierung der Leber gut sein. Hilft das in dem Fall oder mach ich damit vielleicht noch etwas falsch?   
> Hierzu zitiere ich mal aus dem Buch " Apotheker M Pahlow
> Das große Buch der Heilpflanzen" 
> "Löwenzahn  *Heilwirkung und Anwendung:* 
> Will man die Wirkung des Löwenzahns zusammenfassen, so kann man sagen, daß diese Heilpflanze die Niere und die Leber zu erhöhter Aktivität anregt, daß sie einen günstigen Einfluß auf das Bindegewebe ausübt, das dadurch stärker durchblutet wird, und daß sie durch das Zusammenspiel aller Wirkstoffe das Allgemeinbefinden geschwächter Menschen bessert. 
> Das erste wichtige Anwendungsgebiet ist die Entschlackung in der Frühjahrskur und in der Herbstkur; und weil Löwenzahn die Ausscheidung fördert, Niere und Leber aktiviert, eignet es sich besonders gut dafür.
> Ob man den Löwenzahnsaft aus der Apotheke verwendet, oder ob man lieber eine Löwenzahnteekur macht, ist einerlei, wenn man nur berücksichtigt, daß eine solche Kur etwa 4 bis 6 Wochen dauern muß. Danach fühlt man sich wirklich wohl und "verjüngt". Kurmäßig muß man 2 mal tägl. 1 Tasse Tee trinken oder statt des Tees jeweils ein Esslöffel Löwenzahnsaft nehmen. 
> Die günstige Wirkung des Löwenzahns auf das Bindegewebe erklärt seine Heilwirkung bei Rheuma und Gicht. denn dabei handelt es sich um Stoffwechselstörungen, die auch das Bindegewebe schädigen. Rheumatiker stellen immer wieder fest, daß sie sich nach einer Löwenzahnkur besser fühlen, daß die Häufigkeit der Schmerzanfälle abnimmt und die Heftigkeit der Schmerzen nachläßt.
> Neuere Forschungsergebnisse haben gezeigt, daß man mit Löwenzahn die Gallensteinentwicklung beeinflussen kann. Bei vielen Menschen kommt es immer wieder zur Neubildung von Gallensteinen (Stein-Diathese). Löwenzahn vermag eine solche Krankheitsdisposition zu ändern. Es kommt nicht zu Neubildungen oder Vergrößerungen von Gallensteinen, wenn zweimal jährlich eine Löwenzahnkur gemacht wird. Aufgelöst werden vorhandene Steine nicht. Wohl aber kann man mit Löwenzahn-Tee eine Steingalle beruhigen und weitgehend ausschalten. 
> ...

----------


## Pianoman

Bitte beachten bei der Verwendung von Wildpflanzen zur Selbstmedikation  !   Informationszentrale gegen Vergiftungen: L

----------


## kilfo

Hallo,  
vielen Dank zunächst für deine ausführliche Antwort! 
Ich mache eisern so weiter. Mit meinem Arzt hab ich einmal kurz telefoniert. Zum Thema Löwenzahnsaft war er sehr skeptisch. Nicht weil es schädlich sein könnte. Aber er zweifelt generell an solchen "Hausmittelchen". 
Auf Alkohol verzichte ich weiterhin fast gänzlich. Ich hab nun einmal beim Grillen zwei Bier getrunken. Mein Arzt meinte am Telefon dazu, das so geringe Mengen bei mir durchaus ok sind. Aber wie immer kommen die Fragen immer erst wenn man aufgelegt hat. Deswegen eine hätte ich noch: 
Da ich gerne Bier trinke und es mir da wirklich mehr auf den Geschmack ankommt hab ich mir nun mal eine Kiste alkoholfreies Bier gekauft. Sicher hin und wieder werd ich auch mal ein "echtes" trinken. Aber mit dem alkoholfreien komme ich ganz gut klar  :Smiley:  
Allerdings hab ich nun mal wieder im Internet geguckt und Meinungen von: alokoholfreies Bier belastet die Leber auch bis hin zu alkoholfreies Bier ist gesund und belastet die Leber nicht gefunden. 
Was meinst du oder die Anderen dazu? 
Vielen Dank noch einmal  :Smiley:

----------


## kilfo

Hallo, 
ich hab eben mein neues Blutergebnis bekommen. Alle Werte sind perfekt. Dieser sog. Trinkerwert hat sich mehr als halbiert und liegt völlig im Normalbereich.
Ich hab wie angekündigt kaum noch Alkohol getrunken. Statt dem Feierabendbier trink ich nun das alkoholfreie Feierabendbier und treib wieder ein wenig Sport.
Also die Radikalkur hat sich gelohnt  :Smiley:

----------

